# IBS Support Meeting New York City



## BrandonL

I have gotten enough interest and said I would facilitate a meeting in the NYC area, so here it is! When: July 30th, 2011. 8pmWhere: Risotteria Restaurant (http://risotteria.com/), 270 Bleecker Street in ManhattanWhat: A general meet/greet for people suffering with IBS/IBD/Food Intolerance and any other stomach/intestinal-related issues (all are welcome!).Risotteria is a gluten-free restaurant that should be able to accommodate a lot of varying diets. This meeting will be one to gauge interest and to have an open forum to discuss any gastrointestinal issues, as well as provide/receive support from other people living with similar problems. This will be considered a "safe space" and all are welcome to join. Please RSVP by replying to this thread. You may also send me a personal message with any questions. I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## ALC NYC

Hi! First post! I am very interested in joining at Risotteria. I will make sure to follow this post for any further info. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

BrandonL said:


> I have gotten enough interest and said I would facilitate a meeting in the NYC area, so here it is! When: July 30th, 2011. 8pmWhere: Risotteria Restaurant (http://risotteria.com/), 270 Bleecker Street in ManhattanWhat: A general meet/greet for people suffering with IBS/IBD/Food Intolerance and any other stomach/intestinal-related issues (all are welcome!).Risotteria is a gluten-free restaurant that should be able to accommodate a lot of varying diets. This meeting will be one to gauge interest and to have an open forum to discuss any gastrointestinal issues, as well as provide/receive support from other people living with similar problems. This will be considered a "safe space" and all are welcome to join. Please RSVP by replying to this thread. You may also send me a personal message with any questions. I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Guest

I'd like to come to the support group meeting. I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## BrandonL

Dear Friends,Although we may have only one or two people show up tomorrow, we will be having dinner at Risotteria tomorrow at 8pm! I figure this thing has got to start some how and maybe we can figure out ways to build some momentum. I will book a table for four people under the group name "Healthy NYC." It's a very informal situation and I hope that we can gain something from the meeting, if not just some good conversation







. See you then.


----------



## suz11

BrandonL said:


> I have gotten enough interest and said I would facilitate a meeting in the NYC area, so here it is! When: July 30th, 2011. 8pmWhere: Risotteria Restaurant (http://risotteria.com/), 270 Bleecker Street in ManhattanWhat: A general meet/greet for people suffering with IBS/IBD/Food Intolerance and any other stomach/intestinal-related issues (all are welcome!).Risotteria is a gluten-free restaurant that should be able to accommodate a lot of varying diets. This meeting will be one to gauge interest and to have an open forum to discuss any gastrointestinal issues, as well as provide/receive support from other people living with similar problems. This will be considered a "safe space" and all are welcome to join. Please RSVP by replying to this thread. You may also send me a personal message with any questions. I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## suz11

Are these meetings continuing?


----------



## LMNOP123

Hi, are these meetings continuing ? I'd like to meet up with other folks with IBS.


----------



## yendi26

Please let me know if there are anymore meetings coming up? I would love to go to an ibs meeting and meet other people that I can relate too.


----------



## chestnut

I would like to meet up with IBS and incontinence diaper users.


----------

